# WIP 40k nurgle monster/DP, updated 21/11 stomach mouth all finished



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive just started to convert and gs a 40k nurgle monster this is very early wip and just started the leg base
the idea so far.....
ive started with defiler legs as a base and started to layer on gs to get a more fleshy feel and look, im not sure how i want this to turn out yet, ive got an idea of like a big mechanical/flesh deamon prince or like a big demonic dread knight with a nurgle pilot in it, anyway heres my wip so far, keep in mind ive never done any extensive gs work apart from little bits like space marine seals and joins for armour and re positioning limbs.


































all comments and help welcomed.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good so far, definitely going to watch for your progress pics.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

So far so good Man. The lack of actuall feet throws me off though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> So far so good Man. The lack of actuall feet throws me off though.


ha ha im still trying to decide on feet, im not sure if i go fleshy kind of stumps, hooved or like a mechanical foot


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> ha ha im still trying to decide on feet, im not sure if i go fleshy kind of stumps, hooved or like a mechanical foot


Try a mixture of flesh and metal like the rest of the model.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A fat stumpy foot would fit well I think, but so could a hoof or something else. If you want to keep in mechanical you could have a bunch of pipes and wires coursing all around it's flesh.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

heres a positing shot im trying out ive put some hooved feet onto him to start to build the legs up.










soo the top half, im really not sure how to proceed yet, do i build it up to be a proper deamon prince or a deamon engine based on a dread knight with a nurgle pilot.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hooves look good, just need a bit of GS to make the meld look good. The thing with GS and Nurgle is that as long as you make it look disgusting it works. That said, take a look at @Svartmetall's log to see how he works his GS. Should give you some ideas.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Hooves look good, just need a bit of GS to make the meld look good. The thing with GS and Nurgle is that as long as you make it look disgusting it works. That said, take a look at @Svartmetal's log to see how he works his GS. Should give you some ideas.


yeah i was just checking out his blog on making things like skin and guts lol.

anyone know a good tutorial on making cables and the like


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

There are cable making tools around. @Subtle Discord should be putting his thoughts on one that he's recently bought soonish. Svart uses it as well I think.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just a quick update of what i done this evening, just the positioning all in place and started to bulk out the legs more.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work so far man but the feet still look a little unfinished to me. maybe add another set of hooves on the back? or even two? so that they form a Y shape with the single point facing forward. Just an idea.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice work so far man but the feet still look a little unfinished to me. maybe add another set of hooves on the back? or even two? so that they form a Y shape with the single point facing forward. Just an idea.


hmm interesting idea ill need to source some small type hooves as the same size ones i dont have na d my big to big, hmm i could try a different type of support toe/claw to add to either side of the hoof


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> hmm interesting idea ill need to source some small type hooves as the same size ones i dont have na d my big to big, hmm i could try a different type of support toe/claw to add to either side of the hoof


Claw would work. the way it looks now its almost as if youre going to see the ankles just snap.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you looked at reference for the feet? I feel like they'd look more finished if you did. Nice work on the base though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Have you looked at reference for the feet? I feel like they'd look more finished if you did. Nice work on the base though.


ive not looked at a reference, but ive gone with a 3 pronged kind of foot , so the hoof in the centre and 2 clawed toes out the side/back of the foot i want the feel like they give extra support and can be even moved independently to grip things, here a few pics, what i got done is put some brass rods in for guides of the toes and bulked out the legs more but also put a couple armor plates on legs









































with the back foot toes im gonna make them grip the rhino door i think

also do u think this will be to big to make into a plague sword for this beast


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

thats starting to look a bit better mate. And you can never have too small of a sword. Im planning a company champion with a Berzerk sized sword. (great anime by the way)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so i scrapped up a frame for my monsters upperbody this is blu tacked to gether before i glue it in position and start building gs up

















im thinking the shoulders are a bit to wide at mo, and he looks a bit strange as no head lol


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so i started the body now, got the initial stage all glues together and starting to build a basic shape up from the hips. ive decided im gonna use a space marines torso as a loin cloth for this dude as a trophy , and ill prob have him attached using barbed wire or sumit along them lines

























all commonts welcome,


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Will the torso just be the chest or will there be a head and maybe an arm or two?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Will the torso just be the chest or will there be a head and maybe an arm or two?


ha ha yeah there is going to be armys i have are wraith knight arms im using as a base for them, im working on the sword also, im thinking of making a tentical arm aswell but not sure yet, also in the above pics you can see a lump of blue tac on to there the heads going to go once i work out what kind i want.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

also on a note and an idea im having the hole in his belly at moment how would a gaping monuth look going down it with teeth to the sides?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bit more work done ive shortened the length the shoulders to a better proportion to the body, also more gs work done on upper body and sword also ive put a 'gun' on his left arm you can see in the picture, and started his space marine loin cloth.

































all comments welcome.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The feet look much better. As a nurgly monester though he doesnt seem fat enough. Before you add any other details id suggest bulking up the torso a bit. Maybe give it more of a "Beergut" than a stomach. fat and sloppy is kinda the trade mark for these guys after all.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> The feet look much better. As a nurgly monester though he doesnt seem fat enough. Before you add any other details id suggest bulking up the torso a bit. Maybe give it more of a "Beergut" than a stomach. fat and sloppy is kinda the trade mark for these guys after all.


ha ha yeah this is just a base for the shape and movement of the model, im gonna add a gut to him but im gonna get his space marine loin cloth on first so that this gut can sit over the top of part of it.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all so ive thickened the torso up now and ready to put on the loin cloth before i start on the gut and mouth, need ideas for teeth tho and how to make them of what to use for them 


























and the sword


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Plastic or wooden toothpick ends sound liek they would work just fine to me for teeth.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Plastic fork prongs could also work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Plastic fork prongs could also work.





SwedeMarine said:


> Plastic or wooden toothpick ends sound liek they would work just fine to me for teeth.


cool well i got alot more done this evening , mouths finished and added a gut and done one the arms and heres the pics









































all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo ive started working more on the feet, and ive gone with a viny/tentical look along with the hoof heres what i got so far.

























and started the 2nd arm

















all comments welcome


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

It's starting to look a lot better now that you're adding fat to it. I'd still refine the tentacle holding the sword a bit more, it doesn't really mesh well with the res of the arm if that makes sense


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> It's starting to look a lot better now that you're adding fat to it. I'd still refine the tentacle holding the sword a bit more, it doesn't really mesh well with the res of the arm if that makes sense



yeah thats just the join ive still gotta add alot of gs to the arm to create the tentacles upper part then to blend it into the tentacle holding the sword.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking very nice. the fatter it gets the better it looks id still make the gut a bit bigger .


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

tentacle wise on the arm i think two (back of the shoulderblade and normal arm socket) would add some neat depth to it but how to intertwine them on the weapon im unsure of what would look best ...

outside of that im loving this thing so far  and while everyone says nurgle = tubby, i kinda like the small bloat + rot + stuffs; always fun to see something different i mean look at plaguebearers theyre not fattys just a little pudge


----------

